# Night Photography



## rdunn12 (Jul 20, 2008)

I know this is pen photography,but I have been messing around with taking photos at night.Here is a photo I like to call night tomatoes.Any of you photo guru's got any suggestions about taking pics at night.I noticed it is real blurry around the edges is that normal?Is there a way to correct it?


----------



## stevers (Jul 20, 2008)

I think the blurriness would be caused by a shallow depth of field. Nice photo though.


----------



## ragz (Jul 22, 2008)

the blur is caused by focusing on the tomato and the leaves being nearer to the camera the the subject in the center field of focus. If you want all the items to be clear you need to do one of two things

back the camera up a tad and refocus 
or 
use a macro setting if your camera has one and refocus you may still need to back up but you should be able to get all of it in focus

hope that helps


----------



## opfoto (Jul 22, 2008)

*blurry photo*

I agree with stevers....

you need to increase the depth of field.....If it is too shallow then the front of your tomato will be sharp, while the back will be blurred even though the tomato maybe 3-4 inches thick....In Macro (flower on camera) mode everything is magnified even the shallow depth of field. People intentionally use that to bring the subject "out" from the background as to highlight the subject. If you have a scene/landscape setting on the camera try that... Some of the newer auto most everything also have a night setting but you used flash and that may limit the depth of field. 

Just noticed the sides are leaves that are in front of your tomato. The same idea applies. If you focused on the leaves the tomato would be blurry with all setting remaining the same. 
Hopefully this helps....more questions?


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jul 22, 2008)

Strange, I thought you were supposed to fry green tomatoes?


----------



## rdunn12 (Jul 22, 2008)

wdcav1952 said:


> Strange, I thought you were supposed to fry green tomatoes?




Funny you should mention that Cav,that is where a lot of these will end up.Yummy.Thanks for all the tips guys.I am going to try what you guys said and see what happens.Thanks again.

Ronald


----------



## bananajeep (Jul 22, 2008)

*My night photo*

Here is a photo from a recent trip to Belize.  Some things are blurry here because of the wind.  the exposure was for about 45 seconds.  The shot was taken on South Water Caye at about 11:30 at night under a near full moon.



Sorry this isn't Pen related.  Well not exactly.  On the trip to Belize I ended up getting a rash on my arm from the sap of the Black Poisonwood Tree also know as  - Chechen.  Anybody turned a pen from Chechen?



Mike


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jul 22, 2008)

Awesome photo, Mike!!!


----------

